# Brake upgrade



## Sentra SER (Jan 11, 2005)

I've looked around for a brake upgrade for my 02 SENTRA SER, so I thought I'd post it and ask your opinion on it.

Break Rotors: (http://www.nationalfleetparts.com/)
-Front - T32-5425 Slotted brake rotor(pair) $161.42
-Rear - T32-6157 Slotted brake rotor(pair) $116.81

Break Pads: (http://www.carbotecheng.com/)
-Front - CT430/526 Bobcat break pads $99
-Rear - CT900 Bobcat break pads $95

Break Lines: (http://www.tirerack.com)
-Goodridge G-Stop High Performance Brakeline $127

Brake fluid: (http://www.synlube.com/) Stop-4-Life™ DOT 5.1 0-91275-10051 1 Quart Bottle $25


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Sentra SER said:


> I've looked around for a brake upgrade for my 02 SENTRA SER, so I thought I'd post it and ask your opinion on it.
> 
> Break Rotors: (http://www.nationalfleetparts.com/)
> -Front - T32-5425 Slotted brake rotor(pair) $161.42
> ...



Change the fluid to Motul and I think it's fine, the pads, lines, and fluid are whats going to make the biggest difference here, the rotors are really more just for looks, and will have much less of an impact/impression than the other parts.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

i don't know about those rotors. you can buy almost all you need from www.tirerack.com except for fluid.

for good measure, AVOID ebc greenstuffs pads. they are complete crap.


----------



## Sentra SER (Jan 11, 2005)

Do you not recommend those rotors? And I'm thinking of switching to the Hawk HPS Street brake pads. Anything else?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Sentra SER said:


> Do you not recommend those rotors? And I'm thinking of switching to the Hawk HPS Street brake pads. Anything else?


Use stock rotors as those are a waste and stay with the carbotech pads. Hawk HPS pads SUCK in comparison. I have owned both on another application.


----------



## Sentra SER (Jan 11, 2005)

I do some autoxing so I'm thinking if that might make any difference?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Sentra SER said:


> I do some autoxing so I'm thinking if that might make any difference?


Difference in what? I have autocrossed and road raced on both pads and the HPS pads honestly SUCK IMHO. I switched them out for stockers while I waited for my Carbotech's to get here. 

As far as rotors, the slotted rotors are nice loking. But when you want to do a track day and you use track pads, you will go through a set of rotors and OEM rotors are cheaper to replace than slotted. It's your $ but I have been there and honestly will not spend $ on drilled or slotted rotors again.


----------



## Sentra SER (Jan 11, 2005)

Alright, thanks for your advice man, I think I'll stick with vented rotors. and the carbotech pads.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

wes said:


> Use stock rotors as those are a waste and stay with the carbotech pads. Hawk HPS pads SUCK in comparison. I have owned both on another application.


i had hawk HPS on my b15 and they were AWESOME. I have axxis metal masters now and they're pretty good.


----------



## MShorten (Jul 19, 2004)

wes said:


> Difference in what? I have autocrossed and road raced on both pads and the HPS pads honestly SUCK IMHO. I switched them out for stockers while I waited for my Carbotech's to get here.
> 
> As far as rotors, the slotted rotors are nice loking. But when you want to do a track day and you use track pads, you will go through a set of rotors and OEM rotors are cheaper to replace than slotted. It's your $ but I have been there and honestly will not spend $ on drilled or slotted rotors again.


IMO, if you need cooled brakes, you're better off venting/piping air across the calipers/rotors versus the slotted. Totally agree with the OEM/standard rotors - look at any late model and all you'll see are solid (maybe vented) rotors.

Regards,
Michael


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

chimmike said:


> i had hawk HPS on my b15 and they were AWESOME. I have axxis metal masters now and they're pretty good.


Have you ever had a set of Carbotech's? If not then I suggest you try the HPS VS the Carbotech's.


----------



## spirosentra (Mar 5, 2003)

chimmike said:


> i had hawk HPS on my b15 and they were AWESOME. I have axxis metal masters now and they're pretty good.


Hey, chimmike, do your Metal Masters dust a lot? I'm using the Axxis/PBR Ultimates on my Maxima right now, and they stop well, but they dust A LOT. I can't keep my wheels clean for more than a few days.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I haven't noticed a ton of dust....but those HPS's dusted like CRAZY!


----------

